# Ralentissements importants sur iBook dernire gnration : normal ?



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Je poss&#232;de un Ibook derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration dans la configuration de base soit G4 1,33Ghz, 512Mo de RAM et disque dur 40Go &#224; 4200 t/m.

J'ai toujours eu des probl&#232;mes de ralentissement de temps en temps, que j'ai toujours expliquer &#224; la fois par le manque de RAM et par le disque dur. L'ajout de RAM est pr&#233;vu, le seul petit soucis &#233;tant financier mais d'ici No&#235;l, je passerai &#224; 1 Go. Je pense que cela aidera mon pauvre ibook qui n'a jamais plus de 10% de RAM de libre, et ce d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage (je suppose donc que j'ai un SWAP important, et &#224; 4200 tours/min, c'est pas top). J'aimerais dans l'absolu changer le disque mais vu ce que cela m'en co&#251;terait, je pr&#233;f&#232;re m'en tenir.

Ces ralentissements donc surviennent apr&#232;s quelques jours d'utilisation et quand j'utilise intensivement l'ordinateur. Je pr&#233;cise que c'est mon seul ordi et que donc il me sert pour tout. Je l'utilise pour trois choses principalement : traitement de texte, internet et musique (j'utilise Cog et un disque dur externe pour cela). Le traitement de texte, c'est NeoOffice qui est tr&#232;s lent sur ma machine mais je n'ai pas mieux... En g&#233;n&#233;ral, les ralentissements les plus s&#233;rieux arrivent lors d'une utilisation intensive de Safari, j'entends avec plusieurs onglets et t&#233;l&#233;chargements en m&#234;me temps par exemple. Ou alors une utilisation conjointe de Safari, Cog et NeoOffice. Les ralentissements se traduisent pas une magnifique roue color&#233;e qui tourne longtemps et avec elle le disque dur qui, pourrait-on dire, p&#233;dale dans la semoule. J'ajoute que j'ai un Dashboard assez rempli et que j'utilise Virtue. Le wifi est en permanence branch&#233;, parfois le bluetooth. Et j'ajoute enfin que c'est tr&#232;s important pour moi qu'il soit le plus r&#233;actif possible, puisqu'il me sert &#224; prendre mes cours...

Ma question porte sur la normalit&#233; de ces ralentissements : je les ai toujours pens&#233; normaux mais je n'ai absolument aucun point de rep&#232;re. C'est mon premier mac donc je ne sais pas si c'est "normal". 

Je me dis que, peut-&#234;tre, soit au niveau hard, soit au niveau soft, j'ai un probl&#232;me et/ou je pourrai faire quelque chose pour am&#233;liorer la situation. Cette id&#233;e m'est notamment venu de certains ralentissement qui ressemblent fort &#224; des plantages g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;s type Windows. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai eu deux d'affil&#233;, je trouve que &#231;a fait beaucoup (entre les deux, j'ai fait une remise &#224; niveau compl&#232;te avec Onyx). Ces sortes de plantages sont &#233;tranges car le disque ne tourne pas ou peu : apparemment, seul le processeur tourne, lui, &#224; 100% ou presque. J'ai r&#233;ussi lors d'un de ces ralentissements qui rendent l'ordi tr&#232;s lent et le fond r&#233;pondre avec un retard de plusieurs dizaine de secondes voire minutes, &#224; voir que c'&#233;tait WindowsServer qui monopolisait le CPU. 

Voil&#224;, j'aimerais avoir des opinions sur ces ralentissements. Peut-&#234;tre des t&#233;moignages de personnes ayant la m&#234;me configuration et une utilisation proche de la mienne. Ou des id&#233;es pour am&#233;liorer la situation. Notamment sur le long terme : comment faire pour que mon ordi soit en aussi bonne forme apr&#232;s 10 jours allum&#233;s (si c'est possible) ? 

Merci !


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2006)

Salut Nico 


Perso je supporte mal mes mac si je les reboot pas r&#233;guli&#232;rement, c'est salvateur. Donc g&#233;n&#233;ralement je les &#233;teins tous les soirs comme &#231;a je suis tranquille et ils sont ainsi toujours r&#233;actif. Sur 2 config diff&#233;rentes :

- PM 1 G4 ghz, 1,25 go de ram, DD de 120 go + 80 go
- PWB G4 1,33 ghz, 512 mo, DD 60 go 7200 trs.

Et je dois dire qu'avant de changer le DD 4200 du PWB par un 7200, je l'ai toujours trouv&#233; poussif, m&#234;me juste apr&#232;s un reboot et pour une simple navigation dans le finder, le DD 4200 rendant vraiment l'ensemble poussif. Aujourd'hui le PM est toujours plus r&#233;actif et puissant, malgr&#233; son proc moindre, le DD plus performant (malgr&#233; le 7200) et l'ajout de ram faisant clairement la diff&#233;rence.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse !  

Le problème de l'éteindre tous les soirs, c'est que j'ai besoin qu'il soit allumé le lendemain et que je n'ai pas tellement de temps le matin (c'est dur de se réveiller parfois...). Donc j'aime bien arriver en cours et qu'il soit prêt rapidement...

Pour le disque dur, si le changer était simple sur un iBook, je le ferais. Mais vu que c'est très difficile et que ça me parait même quasi-impossible pour moi, il faudrait le faire faire et là, le coût s'envole... Comme c'est plus simple d'ajouter de la RAM, je vais sans doute commencer par ça. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi : le disque dur est en grande partie responsable des ralentissements et de la sensation de lenteur permanente...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2006)

C'est peut-&#234;tre idiot mais est-ce que toute ta RAM est reconnue par la machine ? (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu des cas de roue multicolore et machine hyper lente pour une RAM mal remise...)


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Qu'entends-tu par "toute la RAM" ? 

Il n'y a que la RAM d'origine, les 512Mo livrés avec et qui sont soudés. 

Peut-être veux-tu dire qu'il m'en manque malgré tout une partie ? Comment le savoir ? En tout cas, j'ai bien marqué 512Mo dans le "À propos de ce Mac"...


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Il n'y a que la RAM d'origine, les *512Mo* livrés avec et qui sont *soudés*.



Je pense que Modern_Thing ne le savait pas, d'où sa question.

Sinon j'ai bien peur que les solutions qui s'offrent à toi restent limitées; ajouter de la ram et redémarrer l'iBook plus souvent...


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Il n'y a donc pas de solution pour empêcher cette sorte d'engorgement qui apparaît quand il reste allumé ? Je croyais que les Mac avaient été prévu pour rester en permanence allumé : ne serait-ce qu'un argument commercial ?

Merci pour vos aides en tout cas !


----------



## fotis (22 Octobre 2006)

Salut je crois que la ram max. sur un ibook 1,512 Go, mais un disque dur plus rapide serai le top.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Il n'y a donc pas de solution pour emp&#234;cher cette sorte d'engorgement qui appara&#238;t quand il reste allum&#233; ? Je croyais que les Mac avaient &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;vu pour rester en permanence allum&#233; : ne serait-ce qu'un argument commercial ?




Non non c'est bien une r&#233;alit&#233; mais il faut faire alors 2-3 manip pour vider les caches par exemple. Moi si je reboot pas, je vide le cache de safari, je relance photoshop (car il me prend 200 mo de m&#233;moire si j'ai boss&#233; avant sur un truc cons&#233;quent).
Apr&#232;s on ne voit pas les lenteurs que tu subies, difficile de savoir si elles sont normales ou pas. Un ibook avec 512 mo de ram, &#231;a doit bien tourner quand m&#234;me, m&#234;me si tu le reboot jamais.

Je sais plus s'il existe un utilitaire qui permet de vider les caches sans t'obliger &#224; reboot&#233; juste apr&#232;s (ce qui est absurde).

Je relis ton 1er post et c'est clair qu'en augmentant la ram, tu n'auras plus la roue color&#233;e, c'est SAFARI le coupable, apr&#232;s un surf intense, il peut facilement te bouffer 500 mo de ram. Donc il faut vider le cache et le relancer, &#231;a soulagera la ram. Le DD lui est coupable du manque de nervosit&#233;, pas de la roue color&#233;e en fait.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Merci jaipatoukompri pour ces pr&#233;cisions ! C'est s&#251;r que 500Mo de RAM sur 512 dispo !  Je savais pas que vider le cache pouvait suffire, j'y penserai. 

L'autre probl&#232;me est NeoOffice mais je sais pas s'il consomme beaucoup de RAM ou pas. Parce qu'avec lui, j'ai le temps de la regarder la roue. C'est surtout quand je travaille sur un ou plusieurs documents, puis que je fais autre chose (type internet) et qu'enfin, je retourne travailler sur ces documents. Je dois alors pas mal attendre... Y aurait-il une astuce comparable ?

En effet pour vider les caches : j'utilise Onyx (ou Maintenance) de temps en temps, mais il me demande souvent de rebooter apr&#232;s. S'il y a la m&#234;me solution sans reboot, je suis pas contre. Enfin je suppose qu'il ne le demande pas sans raison...

EDIT : dans le moniteur d'activit&#233;, est-ce que ces 500Mo correspondent &#224; la m&#233;moire virtuelle ? En ce moment, elle est &#224; 400Mo pour Safari. La plus importante est NeoOffice justement avec 760 Mo !!


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Merci jaipatoukompri pour ces précisions ! C'est sûr que 500Mo de RAM sur 512 dispo !  Je savais pas que vider le cache pouvait suffire, j'y penserai.
> 
> L'autre problème est NeoOffice mais je sais pas s'il consomme beaucoup de RAM ou pas. Parce qu'avec lui, j'ai le temps de la regarder la roue. C'est surtout quand je travaille sur un ou plusieurs documents, puis que je fais autre chose (type internet) et qu'enfin, je retourne travailler sur ces documents. Je dois alors pas mal attendre... Y aurait-il une astuce comparable ?
> 
> ...




NeoOffice est lent et lourd de toute façon, moi je le supporte pas, tant qu'à faire autant utiliser OpenOffice via X11 car lui est très réactif je crois. Sinon moi j'utilise la suite microsoft, je l'ai en eu à l'achat de mon powerbook d'occaz donc vu qu'elle tourne très bien et consomme peu, je l'utilise (enfin tellement peu...).

ONYX demande de rebooter après avoir vidé les caches et je disais que c'était absurde puisque un reboot vide de toute façon les caches :rateau: 

La mémoire virtuelle c'est l'espace ocp sur le DD par les applications. 760 mo c'est bcp.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Pour OpenOffice, je l'avais utilisé au début mais elle me semblait encore plus lente, à cause de X11. Peut-être faudrait-il que je réessaie mais de toute façon, il y aura bientôt une version native que j'essaierai dès sa sortie. OK pour Office, j'ai vu fonctionner sur d'autre Mac et en effet, ça me semblait plus réactif et surtout mieux pensé (cf l'absence de barre des taches mais le regroupement des fonctions dans une fenêtre à côté de la page). Mais bon, utiliser Office est hors de question, tant pour des raisons financières que de principes (absurde, certes, mais mon passage par Linux m'a bien marqué...). Et puis ne serait-ce que pour la fonction de création de PDF, je ne pourrais m'en passer.

Si quelqu'un d'autre utilise NeoOffice, j'aimerais bien savoir si ces 760Mo sont "normaux" ou pas.

En tout cas, je viens de redémarrer Safari et on est descendu à 130 virtuelle et 13Mo de réelle. Enfin, ça monte à toute vitesse...

OK pour Onyx, ça me rassure (vu que je n'éteins jamais après).


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux cr&#233;er un PDF depuis n'importe quelle application sous OSX, suffit d'imprimer et de cliquer sur PDF en bas &#224; gauche. De plus la version microsoft office permet aussi la cr&#233;ation de PDF, ceci dit je comprends tout &#224; fait tes r&#233;ticences &#233;thiques.

J'ai pas compris ta remarque sur ONYX, j'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait pas rebooter apr&#232;s comme c'est conseill&#233;, bien au contraire 

A mon avis les 760 mo virtuelles pour NO sont normaux.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Hmm alors dans ce cas, pour Onyx, je n'avais pas compris ta remarque non plus...   

C'est vrai pour le PDF, j'ai vu que c'était même possible pour n'importe quelle page Internet ce qui est vraiment très pratique. 

Et pour Office, au-delà de l'éthique, il y a quand même le coût qui entre en jeux. J'attends beaucoup de cette version native d'OpenOffice. Enfin NeoOffice me convient parfaitement, ne serait-ce ce poids important.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Hmm alors dans ce cas, pour Onyx, je n'avais pas compris ta remarque non plus...




Je la refais :rateau: 

ONYX vide les caches, mais te demande de rebooter, donc c'est débile de demander à ONYX de vider les caches puisque *de toute façon un reboot vide par défaut les caches* :rateau: 

Capito ?


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Aaaah, d'accord ! (désolé, les études, ça fatigue... )

Donc pas vraiment de solutions sans redémarrages...


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2006)

Voilà qu'il vient de me faire un petit kernel panic, comme ça, sans prévenir !

Je n'aime pas ça du tout car si j'ai bien compris, la cause est souvent matérielle. J'aurais aimé savoir pourquoi, au redémarrage il m'a proposé un rapport mais ne m'a rien donné... Je pense faire les tests habituels (dont celui des CD d'origines) mais je n'ai pas le temps ce soir.

J'espère qu'il ne va pas me claquer entre les doigts maintenant...


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'aurais aimé savoir pourquoi, au redémarrage il m'a proposé un rapport mais ne m'a rien donné...



Tu devrais en avoir une trace sans Informations Système / Historiques...


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Voilà qu'il vient de me faire un petit kernel panic, comme ça, sans prévenir !




CA peut arriver, pas forcément hardware, mais bon vu le contexte, pas bon signe en effet. PAs de périph USB genre un modem ?


----------



## nicolasf (23 Octobre 2006)

@ divoli : je regarde, merci

@ jaipatoukompri : non, il n"y avait rien de plus que ce qu'il y a habituellement, &#224; savoir un kit clavier/souris Logitech, mon imprimante et un disque dur externe...

Il a fonctionn&#233; parfaitement aujourd'hui mais bon...

EDIT : j'ai regard&#233; l'historique, en particulier le panic/log et il y a mention de probl&#232;mes au moment du plantage (encore heureux). Mais bon, &#231;a manque grandement de clart&#233;. J'ai vu qu'il &#233;voquait le CPU, jamais la RAM (ou alors je ne l'ai pas compris)... Je sais pas trop ce que &#231;a veut dire en clair.


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux en faire un copier/coller sur ce topic (enfin bon, ne compte pas trop sur moi pour en faire une interpr&#233;tation :rateau...


----------



## nicolasf (23 Octobre 2006)

Si quelqu'un comprend ce charabia en effet... 



> panic.log :
> 
> Description :	Historique des erreurs graves (système)
> Taille :	626 octets
> ...


----------



## nicolasf (23 Octobre 2006)

Nouveau kernel panic ce soir, à l'instant ! Au moment où il a planté, je branchais mon disque dur externe firewire qui marche parfaitement depuis quelque temps. Je suppose que les deux événements sont liés mais ce n'était pas le cas hier et encore une fois, ce n'est pas la première fois que je l'utilise.

Le rapport d'Apple, si quelqu'un comprend ce langage et accepte de me le traduire : 



> Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x400 - Inst access DAR=0x000000000CEEBE90 PC=0x0000000000000000
> Latest crash info for cpu 0:
> Exception state (sv=0x2D466C80)
> PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0x0CEEBE90; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x21878ADC; R1=0x0D103BC0; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)
> ...



Voilà, ça m'embête beaucoup et deux kernels panics en deux jours, c'est trop. Que puis-je faire ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu n'aurais pas branch&#233; de nouveaux p&#233;riph&#233;riques, derni&#232;rement ?


Edit : oups, j'avais mal lu ton post...


----------



## nicolasf (24 Octobre 2006)

Rien de neuf...

Personne comprend ces rapports ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Voilà, ça m'embête beaucoup et deux kernels panics en deux jours, c'est trop. Que puis-je faire ?




Isoler le problème, si le mac ne fait pas de KP sans le DD en FW, ou sans l'imprimante, le pb vient de là.

Sinon les KP ça vient souvent d'une barrette de ram merdique.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai pas d'autre RAM que celle d'origine. Et tous les périphériques fonctionnent, certains depuis le début...

Il fonctionne parfaitement depuis ce matin, je vais voir s'il y en a un nouveau aujourd'hui.

Ca ne pourrait pas être un problème logiciel selon toi donc ?


----------



## nicolasf (24 Octobre 2006)

En ce moment, j'ai un WindowsServer qui fait 2,76Go eek de mémoire virtuelle. C'est vraiment normal ? :mouais: Si non, comme le réduire ? Il y aussi le kernel_task qui prend 100Mo de mémoire réelle, je ne me souviens pas de tant...

Parce que là, il est trèèès lent.  Et il y a très peu de choses ouvertes (Safari dont je vient juste de vider le cache, Mail et Pages).

Si vous aviez des indications sur comment réduire tout ça et éventuellement la cause. Merci !


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> En ce moment, j'ai un WindowsServer qui fait 2,76Go eek de mémoire virtuelle. C'est vraiment normal ? :mouais: Si non, comme le réduire ? Il y aussi le kernel_task qui prend 100Mo de mémoire réelle, je ne me souviens pas de tant...
> 
> Parce que là, il est trèèès lent.  Et il y a très peu de choses ouvertes (Safari dont je vient juste de vider le cache, Mail et Pages).
> 
> Si vous aviez des indications sur comment réduire tout ça et éventuellement la cause. Merci !





C'est bcp trop pour WS en effet... KErnel_task c'est plutôt normal, moi c'est 120 mo de mémoire réelle, tout le temps.

Je sais pas quoi te dire sinon, pas normal qu'il soit lent comme ça, si tu rajoutes les KP par dessus, ça fait un mac suspect. :mouais:


----------



## nicolasf (24 Octobre 2006)

Un suspect certes, mais un coupable ?

En ce moment, processeur utilisé à quasi-100% au deux tiers environ par le système (et par ce WindowServer en grande partie). Alors qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus rien qui tourne. Et il n'est allumé que depuis hier...

Si quelqu'un a des idées, elles seront bienvenues.


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Un suspect certes, mais un coupable ?
> 
> En ce moment, processeur utilisé à quasi-100% au deux tiers environ par le système (et par ce WindowServer en grande partie). Alors qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus rien qui tourne. Et il n'est allumé que depuis hier...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des idées, elles seront bienvenues.




Là il y a un truc à régler, chez moi le windoz_server prends dans les 5 % et le Kernel_task également, guère plus, il y a que TOAST qui me prend seulement 60 % du CPU en ce moment même car je compresse un DVD et là c'est donc normal.


----------



## nicolasf (25 Octobre 2006)

Ca je suis d'accord, il y a un truc. Je ne sais pas du tout quoi ceci dit. Mes connaissances du système sont encore trop limitées à ce jour...

C'est plus limité ce matin (je n'ai pas éteint l'ibook depuis hier soir) mais WindowsServer tourne autour de 20% quand même...


----------



## nicolasf (25 Octobre 2006)

Pas d'id&#233;e ?


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je suis encore à 1,28Go pour le WindowsServer, ça rame à un point pas possible. Tout semble aller lentement, passer d'une application à l'autre me fait à chaque voir la roue multicolore. C'est comme si j'avais une application gourmande qui tournait en fond (type encodage musique) mais non, il n'y a pas grand chose d'ouvert. 

Vous n'avez aucune piste ? Ou sinon, où pourrais-je m'adresser ? J'aimerais surtout savoir si c'est normal (mais comme les ralentissements semblent de plus en plus fréquents et nombreux...) ou si j'ai un soucis et dans ce cas, chercher quoi.

Merci.


----------



## maxpower (29 Octobre 2006)

Deja achète une barette de 512mo minimum ( 45 euros c'est pas la mort pour une barette de qualité, et tu peux meme trouver moins cher, pour 30 35 euros), parce que 512 c'est trop peu.

Deuxièmement , je vois pas l'utilité de garder ton mac tout le temps allumé, surtout que le mien doit mettre 1 min 30 a s'allumer, je vois pas le gain de temps , il faut m'expliquer surtout si c'est pour en perdre 15 apres parce qu'il mouline comme un mort de faim.

Eteind ton mac, il a besoin de dormir et de se reposer lui aussi, plus il reste longtemps allumé, plus il bouffe de la ram, et plus il rame, rajoute aussi une barette et tu verras tout de suite la difference.

Ensuite évite de remplir le DD a bloc, sinon ba pareil ça rame, met un minimum d'icones sur le bureau et change de logiciel de traitement de texte, meme un simple apple works suffit pour prendre ses cours, ça évite de ramer, parce que le ibook n'est pas un foudre de guerre, son avantage c'est surtout sa portabilité et son autonomie.

Franchement avec 512mo meme un itunes fait ramer


----------



## nicolasf (29 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour tes conseils.

Pour la RAM, o&#249; en trouves-tu &#224; 30&#8364; ?? On parle bien de 100% compatible, pas de la RAM &#224; Kernel Panic ? Je veux bien un lien. Parce que jusque l&#224;, c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t 60 voire 70&#8364; pour 512 et &#233;tant donn&#233; que je n'ai qu'un budget tr&#232;s tr&#232;s limit&#233; (et que l'iBook n'est pas le seul &#233;l&#233;ment de mon budget), cela fait d&#233;j&#224; pas mal. Si je le pouvais, je prendrais une barrette d'un Go mais c'est pas possible financi&#232;rement donc tant pis.

Pour l'allumage, moi je le vois l'int&#233;r&#234;t. Le temps entre l'appui sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage et l'utilisation (donc la session charg&#233;e, et Pages ouvert avec mon document charg&#233;, au bon endroit) est beaucoup plus long que la sortie de veille. Et j'ai besoin que &#231;a aille vite (idem, les contraintes des cours). &#192; la limite, je pourrais faire un red&#233;marrage dans la journ&#233;e mais pour moi, c'&#233;tait un argument en faveur de ce mac. Je serais d&#233;&#231;u si ce n'&#233;tait pas possible de le maintenir allum&#233; en permanence. 

Il reste actuellement environ 7 Go sur le disque, je trouve &#231;a pas mal. Ca descend tr&#232;s vite &#224; 5 Go du fait du swap mais &#231;a reste raisonnable. Et sur 40 Go, &#231;a va &#234;tre dur de faire beaucoup mieux. 

Le bureau est toujours le plus vide possible et j'ai opt&#233; pour Pages, beaucoup plus l&#233;ger &#224; l'usage que NeoOffice. 

Merci encore en tout cas. Je commence &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer de trouver une solution satisfaisante (et qui ne soit pas le changement pour un macbook, impossible financi&#232;rement).

EDIT : au fait, tu as quoi comme config toi ? Et &#231;a marche mieux que ce que je d&#233;cris ?


----------



## GuillOm (29 Octobre 2006)

Mode Windows ON : et pourquoi tu ne ferais pas une reinstall complete d'OSX avec formatage ?

.....j'ai un Ibook comme toi (1Go de RAM) & il ne ralentit jamais, j'ai pourtant tout le temps mail, itunes, safari d'ouvert et d'autre trucs à droite & à gauche (photodesktop, skype, telnet, client ftp)...

Je fais régulierement tourner ONYX, je le redemarre une fois par semaine & il tourne nickel depuis 1an environ


----------



## nicolasf (29 Octobre 2006)

Mmh, je suis pas tellement motivé par une réinstall, vu le temps qu'il faudrait pour tout réinstaller et configurer... Ce ne doit être qu'en dernière extrémité plutôt...

Je vois dans ta signature que tu as un DD de 80 Go : c'est pas celui d'origine, si ? Il ne serait pas 5400 voire 7200 t/m par hasard ?

Si passer à 1 Go de RAM suffit à rendre la machine fluide en toute occasion, tant mieux. Mais je doute.


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2006)

Tout réinstaller au propre n'est pas une mauvaise idée (au point où tu en es). Mais cela ne va pas palier à ton manque de ram, donc il me semble crucial de rajouter un barette de 512. Sinon tu vas tourner en rond avec ton problème...


----------



## nicolasf (29 Octobre 2006)

J'en suis convaincu, pour la RAM. J'attends juste les fonds nécessaires (le mois de novembre en clair) et je suis curieux de savoir où on peut trouver de la RAM à si bas prix. J'ai vérifié, chez Macway, c'est 69, sans frais de port.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est, 512 Mo de RAM ajoutés !

Elle m'attendait quand je suis rentré et je me suis empressé de faire le changement. Le temps de trouver le bon tournevis, de dégager le plan de travail, de l'éclairer convenablement et de se lancer. J'étais plutôt "inquiet" car j'avais lu le guide sur le site d'Apple où il fallait enlever la carte sans fil en plus etc. Finalement, ce n'était pas le cas sur le mien (ce guide n'était n'était sans doute pas à jour) : une fois la grille de protection enlevée, on a accès à la RAM !

Bon petite inquiétude pour mettre la RAM : j'ai déjà ajouté de nombreuses fois de la RAM dans un PC non portable, la SDRAM, c'était une première. Or c'est tout petit et il faut vraiment forcer. 

Enfin voilà, redémarrage parfait, il y a bien 1Go de RAM indiqué dans à propos de ce mac. J'attends un peu pour voir s'il n'y a pas de soucis mais ça marche jusque là. Est-ce mieux pour les perf, je ne saurais encore dire mais au moins il y encore un peu de marge (640Mo de libre  au démarrage alors que j'en avais très vit e 0 de libre).

C'est quoi le nom de l'utilitaire pour tester la RAM déjà ?

Reste maintenant à voir sur le long terme si cette solution est satisfaisante...


----------



## fl0rian (10 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
je suis dans la même situation que toi.
Avec un powerbook et 1Go de ram, au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation, windowserver bouffe littéralement mon CPU à chaque mouvement de fenêtre... et de Dock.
2,73 Go de mémoire virtuelle pour ce gestionnaire à l'heure où j'écris.
Il est vrai que je suis friand d'applications JAVA qui sont réputées pour utiliser énormément de RAM mais jusque là je n'avais pas eu ce genre de soucis.
J'essaye de virer quelques applications qui me paraissent suspectes mais rien n'y fait.

Je vais donc suivre la progression de cette discussion avec attention et, si je trouve une solution d'ici là je n'hésiterai pas à la donner.


----------



## nicolasf (10 Novembre 2006)

Ah bah je veux bien, si tu as une solution.

Tu es sûr que c'est nouveau dans ton cas (parce que moi je n'en suis pas sûr à 100%, je suis peut-être juste devenu plus exigeant...) ?

En tout cas, ça fait quelques jours que j'ai 1 go de RAM et c'est bien mieux, en général. Pas vraiment plus rapide, mais moins de roue multicolore et un disque dur qui tourne moins(logique, il y a moins de swap).

Si je décide de garder longtemps cet ibook, il lui faudra un autre disque par contre.


----------



## fl0rian (11 Novembre 2006)

Si c'est nouveau, oui c'est sur.
Je travaille beaucoup dessus et je suis comme toi exigeant, ce sont des choses que je n'ai pu ignorer.
Je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant, j'ai été obligé de redémarrer hier soir.
Tiens nous au courant sur le long terme.
Merci.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Novembre 2006)

ok. Dommage de n'avoir pas plus d'éléments pour savoir ce qui a déclenché la chose alors. Je n'ai pas vu de changement du jour au lendemain en tout cas. 

La solution de redémarrer régulièrement semble bonne ceci dit : je redémarra assez souvent (tous les deux/trois jours) et je n'ai plus eu le coup du 2,7go pour WindowsServer depuis un moment. A voir donc...


----------



## nicolasf (12 Novembre 2006)

Bon je viens d'avoir quelque chose d'étrange qui ressemblait fortement aux plantages de Windows, une sorte de KernelPanic mais sans le message. Enfin au final, la solution a été la même : appui sur le bouton d'allumage jusqu'à l'extinction.

Je suspecte une utilisation processeur au maximum par le WindowsServer qui empêchait le reste de fonctionner. Je pense à cela car le disque dur ne tournait pas. 

Et à ce moment, je tentais de regarder une vidéo sur le net. Certes, elle était lourde (18 mo) mais quand même ! Enfin, je sais pas, peut-être que ces problèmes sont liés à ça (c'était un .mov donc avec le module QuickTime sous Safari). En tout cas, j'avais déjà du redémarrer hier donc ce problème ne venait pas d'un trop long moment allumé.

Du coup, j'ai lancé toutes les opérations de maintenance imaginable, ce qui m'a fait redémarrer plusieurs fois. Là ça marche bien mais évidemment, je viens juste de le redémarrer.

Voilà, ça va mieux au quotidien 1Go de RAM mais ces gros problèmes semblent ne pas être résolus...


----------



## fl0rian (14 Novembre 2006)

Je viens aux nouvelles également.
Après trois jour de marche, Safari se fige dans toute son immensité.
WindowServer occupe tout le processeur, je force Safari à quitter, la tension redescent.
WindowServer occupe désormais et *continuellement* 45 % du processeur avec 1,18 Go de Mémoire virtuelle contre 200 Mo jusque là.

Ci après la fin du log du gestionnaire:


```
Nov 14 10:22:13  [72] (ipc/send) invalid memory: CGXRunOneServerPass: mach_msg (gServiceSet) failed (last RPC: GetPortStreamOutofline)
Nov 14 10:22:25  [72] kCGErrorFailure: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Finder" for over 1 second. Server has re-enabled them.
Nov 14 10:22:33  [72] kCGErrorFailure: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Finder" for over 1 second. Server has re-enabled them.
Nov 14 10:22:43  [72] kCGErrorFailure: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Dock" for over 1 second. Server has re-enabled them.
Nov 14 10:23:49  [72] kCGErrorFailure: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Moniteur dactivité" for over 1 second. Server has re-enabled them.
```

Pour information ou pour une éventuelle aide.

Merci.


----------



## nicolasf (14 Novembre 2006)

Le problème semble bien venir de Safari alors.

Ce qui serait pas mal, ce serait de pouvoir vérifier ce qu'on faisait au moment où ça arrive. Pour ma part, "malheureusement", je suis surchargé en ce moment et l'Internet se résume à sa plus simple expression. Du coup, ça marche bien juste là...


----------



## theverglades (14 Novembre 2006)

Sinon vous tapez "top" dans le terminal et vous verrez toutes les taches qui tournent sur mac, (elle ne sont pas toutes visibles à l'ecran d'ou le terminal).

Si une tache vous semble suspecte tapez "kill numeroPID" pour la quitter. Bien sur "numeroPID" est a remplacer par le N° a gauche du nom de la tache...


----------



## nicolasf (14 Novembre 2006)

Le moniteur d'activités ne donne pas déjà toutes les taches ?

Sinon, WindowsServer, on peut pas faire grand chose contre, si ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Bon je viens d'avoir quelque chose d'étrange qui ressemblait fortement aux plantages de Windows, une sorte de KernelPanic mais sans le message. Enfin au final, la solution a été la même : appui sur le bouton d'allumage jusqu'à l'extinction.



C'est quoi un KP sans message ? Un gel du mac ?
Space quand même... ça m'arrive mais c'est très rare et en général c'est que j'ai abusé, pas le genre .mov à 18 mo quoi


----------



## nicolasf (15 Novembre 2006)

Oui, un gel total. enfin, la souris bougeait mais c'est tout). Ca m'a vraiment fait penser aux plantages Windows, courants. Et encore, plutôt les Windows 9x qu'avec XP (avec ce dernier, un coup de Ctrl+Alt+Sup permet de régler le problème, en général). Là, je n'ai rien pu faire, même pas pomme+option+échap...

Et le tout sans rien faire de particulier, si ce n'est une utilisation intensive de Safari...


----------



## fl0rian (16 Novembre 2006)

Je crois effectivement que le probl&#232;me vient de Safari (certaines animations flashs ont tendance &#224; &#234;tre tr&#232;s mal support&#233;es par le navigateur) mais l&#224; ou le bas blesse c'est que justement je suis sous Mac, telle ou telle applicatin plante... pas de soucis je la force &#224; quitter et le probl&#232;me est r&#233;gl&#233;. Or l&#224;, apr&#232;s avoir quitter Safari, le syst&#232;me subit une forte d&#233;gradation de ses performances.
Tu fais taire une appli recalcitrante sous windows et il y a de forte chance qu'explorer quitte aussi dans la foul&#233;e.

Enfin ceci dit on peut s'&#233;tendre longtemps sur le sujet mais le bug est l&#224; et il est vraiment g&#233;nant.


----------



## fl0rian (16 Novembre 2006)

Une petite exp&#233;rience aujourd'hui m'a laiss&#233; pantois.
Vaquant au milieu des news de macg&#233;, une petite animation flash o&#249; l'on peut dessiner avec un ipod (pub pour les nouveaux ipods nanos) m'a tenu en haleine quelques vingtaine de secondes quand, subitement je remarque le fameux windowserver bouffer du CPU plus qu'&#224; l'accoutum&#233;.
J'ai ainsi ferm&#233; la page, mon syst&#232;me ne retrouva pas son punch d'avant.
756 Mo de m&#233;moire virtuelle pour ws...

J'ouvre Firefox et tente de retrouver l'animation, h&#233;las la voil&#224; disparue malgr&#233; quelques dizaines de rafraichissement de la page.
Mais il semblerait que ce dernier g&#232;re mieux ce point pr&#233;cis qu'est l'animation flash.

A creuser donc...


----------



## divoli (16 Novembre 2006)

I y a une mise à jour très récente de Flash, mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela va vraiment régler les choses...


----------



## fl0rian (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; fait oui, merci.
Et h&#233;las &#231;a n'a pas l'air de venir de l&#224;.


----------



## nicolasf (16 Novembre 2006)

Ah, c'est bien on progresse.

Si jamais tu tombes sur une telle animation qui te fais planter tout, tu pourrais m'envoyer le lien ? 

Je n'ai vraiment plus le temps de faire de l'Internet donc j'ai du mal à retrouver le bug (comme si c'était le but...  ) mais je peux faire ça quand même.

En tout cas, je confirme, quand ça commence, y a rien à faire. Enfin, de temps en temps, j'arrivais à fermer Safari et au bout de trois heures de molettes, c'était à peu près bon (à peu près seulement). Mais sinon, c'est bouton d'allumage jusqu'à l'extinction...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Novembre 2006)

Je suis tombé un peu par hasard sur la même animation que toi. Comme je suis joueur, j'ai tenté. Eh bien ça n'a pas manqué en effet. Depuis, WindowsServer me pompe presque tout le processeur, par contre, il n'y a que 400Mo de mémoire virtuelle.

Enfin du coup l'ordi chauffe et il et très lent. Je vais tenter un coup de Maintenance et vidage des caches, sinon, redémarrage.

Je ne sais pas si c'est la raison des problèmes, mais c'en est une en tout cas, pour sûr.


----------



## soget (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de lire avec int&#233;r&#234;t votre discussion, car je suis dans le m&#234;me cas que vous depuis 3/4 semaines. 
J&#8217;en suis plus ou moins arriv&#233; &#224; la m&#234;me conclusion que vous. Safari n&#8217;aime pas (plus) les animations en flash et les grosses vid&#233;os.
Il y a un point que vous ne pr&#233;cisez pas. Quel est votre environnement de travail ? Car j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression, pour ma part, que la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour X.4.8 a aussi &#224; voir avec mes probl&#232;mes.
Donc, tous les soirs, j&#8217;&#233;teins mon mac. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re patienter 2 minutes le matin pour la mise en route, puis &#234;tre tranquille pour la journ&#233;e.


----------



## fl0rian (17 Novembre 2006)

Je suis en 10.4.8 aussi, mais cela me fait &#231;a depuis quelques temps d&#233;j&#224;...
Depuis ma bevue je n'ai pas red&#233;marr&#233; le Mac et aujourd'hui en ouvrant 3 fen&#234;tres de Safari, processeur dans le rouge &#224; 100 % et, tenez vous bien windowserver est mont&#233; jusqu'&#224; 125 %.
Ce qui est plut&#244;t &#233;tonnant.
Je m'en vais red&#233;marrer, &#224; plus tard.

P.S: j'ai forc&#233; safari &#224; quitter et utilise Firefox, les ralentissements n'ont pas disparus mais windowserver ne g&#234;ne pas...


----------



## nicolasf (17 Novembre 2006)

Ah ça, du 125%, je n'en ai encore jamais eu !  (quelle chance tu as...  )

Plus sérieusement, je suis aussi à jour et je ne sais pas si c'est lié à une MAJ. Peut-être, mais je ne pourrais pas dire laquelle (j'utilise MacOS depuis la 10.4.4). 

N'empêche, s'il y a vraiment un problème de ce côté, c'est bizarre qu'on soit si peu nombreux à l'avoir.


----------



## fl0rian (17 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pense que nous soyons si peu nombreux, j'ai vu quelques articles relatant plus ou moins de cela..., ou d'un kernel task trop affamé et autres variantes.
Un petit extrait d'un site:



> *Dealing with most notorious culprit:* Safari The application implicated in far more spinning-wheel stall instances than any other is Apple's own Safari. Since Safari is tied to so many critical and shared components of Mac OS X -- the WebKit, Java, QuickTime, etc. -- this is somewhat expected. That said, there are a few workarounds that can lessen this behavior.



http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20050310003145313

Les solutions sont plus que draconiennes.


----------



## nicolasf (17 Novembre 2006)

Bah comme j'ai eu assez peu de r&#233;ponses en ce sens avant ton intervention (au passage, merci), je ne pensais pas que c'&#233;tait connu. C'est vrai que trouver quelqu'un qui a exactement la m&#234;me config est difficile, surtout que ce sont de vieilles config. Donc je me disais que ce devait &#234;tre normal et que j'&#233;tais trop exigeant...

EDIT : j'ai lu la page que tu as donn&#233; en lien. Il y a des choses int&#233;ressantes mais rien de bien nouveau. J'esp&#232;re ne pas avoir &#224; r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me, cela me rappellerait franchement Windows. Et j'ai besoin de ne pas l'&#233;teindre trop souvent. Donc bon, comme en ce moment &#231;a se passe pas trop mal (le go de RAM n'y est pas innocent), je reste comme &#231;a. Mais si jamais une solution est trouv&#233;e, je suis preneur...


----------



## fl0rian (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est plus ou moins standard.
De mon c&#244;t&#233; j'ai vir&#233; Safari (il reste dans un coin de mon dossier Applications) non sans regret, au profit de Camino qui utilise le m&#234;me moteur que Firefox et qui par l&#224; ne semble pas souffrir des animations Flashs.
Je vais voir o&#249; &#231;a me m&#232;ne.
C'est quand m&#234;me dommage d'en arriver l&#224;.


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> Car jai limpression, pour ma part, que la dernière mise à jour X.4.8 a aussi à voir avec mes problèmes.




Yep je dis jamais ça d'habitude, mais depuis 10.4.8. j'ai mon lot de bug zarbi également...
Et SAFARI a gelé tout le mac il y a peu, sur une page myspace assez lourde avec du flash et tout... impossible de forcer à quitter, obliger d'éteindre sauvagement, chose très très rare quand même...

Mais bon rien de très récurrent non plus.


----------



## pim (18 Novembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> Safari n&#8217;aime pas (plus) les animations en flash et les grosses vid&#233;os.



Il y a une solution pour continuer &#224; utiliser Safari dans de bonnes conditions, il suffit de d&#233;cocher la case "Activer les modules externes" sous l'onglet "S&#233;curit&#233;" dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Safari. De temps en temps il faudra re-cocher, par exemple pour voir une vid&#233;o, mais cette solution a aussi l'int&#233;r&#234;t de virer toutes les pubs clignotantes sur l'accueil de MacG&#233;  



soget a dit:


> j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression, pour ma part, que la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour X.4.8 a aussi &#224; voir avec mes probl&#232;mes.



Apr&#232;s &#234;tre pass&#233; &#224; 10.4.8, je me suis retrouv&#233; avec un plantage par jour sur mon PowerBook 12". La seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233; est de red&#233;marrer une fois par jour, et depuis je n'ai plus aucun probl&#232;me !



soget a dit:


> Donc, tous les soirs, j&#8217;&#233;teins mon mac. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re patienter 2 minutes le matin pour la mise en route, puis &#234;tre tranquille pour la journ&#233;e.
> [/FONT]



Idem. En fait j'ai programm&#233; un red&#233;marrage &#224; heure fixe dans le panneau "&#201;conomies d'&#233;nergie" des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes, j'ai ajout&#233; un AppleScript "Play iTunes" dans les &#233;l&#233;ments de d&#233;marrage, cela a transform&#233; mon PowerBook en radio-r&#233;veil ! Enfin, iTunes-r&#233;veil, plut&#244;t !  C'est tr&#232;s doux comme m&#233;thode, le "gong" de d&#233;marrage me tire doucement de mes r&#234;ves, et 2 ou 3 minutes plus tard, la musique se met doucement en route - je vous le conseille !



nico_linux a dit:


> j'aime bien arriver en cours et qu'il soit pr&#234;t rapidement...



Avec ma m&#233;thode, en partant je le mets en veille, hop dans le sac, et en arrivant en cours il sort de veille dans la seconde, frais et gaillard du matin :rose:

Une question qui n'a pas &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e : utilisez vous une copie locale de l'iDisk ? Si oui, je vous conseille de la d&#233;sactiver, car si iDisk est une &#233;tonnante r&#233;alisation en termes de facilit&#233; d'emploi, en revanche quand le syst&#232;me n'arrive pas &#224; trouver le r&#233;seau et/ou qu'il tente une synchronisation, il peut rester totalement bloqu&#233; pendant de longues minutes, ce qui peut faire penser &#224; un plantage "&#224; la windows".

Dans une bien moindre &#233;chelle, une synchronisation .Mac (pour les signets, les contacts, etc) en cours mange aussi des ressources. Mais &#231;a moi je le laisse, car c'est extraordinairement pratique.

Quelques autres astuces pour acc&#233;l&#233;rer un Mac :


 Ne placer aucune ic&#244;ne sur le bureau, m&#234;me pas celle du disque dur. En plus cela permet de mieux voir le fond d'&#233;cran ;-)
 Limiter au maximum le nombre de petites ic&#244;nes &#224; droite dans la barre de menus. Ce sont de grosses consommatrices en ressource, surtout celles qui se mettent &#224; jour en permanence, et en plus certaines de tierce partie sont mal programm&#233;es et consomment exag&#233;r&#233;ment de la RAM ou du temps processeur ;
 Limiter le nombre de Widgets ouverts, surtout ceux qui se mettent &#224; jour seuls, ou qui font appel au r&#233;seau, et donc qui vont pas comprendre de ne plus avoir acc&#232;s &#224; internet - d'autant que certains Widgets de tierce partie sont mal programm&#233;s et consomment exag&#233;r&#233;ment de la RAM ou du temps processeur ;
 En revanche, toujours avoir ouvert le Widget DashQuit, qui indique le % de la RAM utilis&#233;e par DashBoard et permet de le quitter en  un seul clic ;
 D&#233;sactiver toujours les "Check for update : Weekly" des logiciels, cela fait un "daemon" de plus si on laisse la case coch&#233;e, m&#234;me s'il ne s'active qu'une fois par semaine ;
 Ne jamais utiliser le nouvel affichage "CoverFlow" de iTunes ;
 Virer les &#233;l&#233;ments de d&#233;marrage qui ne sont pas utiles ( sous Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me >  Comptes > Ouverture).

Je suis &#233;videmment preneur d'autres id&#233;es, mais d&#233;j&#224; rien qu'avec ces quelques id&#233;es que j'ai trouv&#233; par essai-erreur, j'ai r&#233;ussit &#224; garder mon Mac en tr&#232;s bonne forme.

Je crois assez peu &#224; l'efficacit&#233; d'une r&#233;installation compl&#232;te, d'apr&#232;s moi c'est au contraire un bon moyen d'avoir des probl&#232;mes, genre perdre des informations que l'on n'a pas pens&#233; &#224; sauvegarder.


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

La vache ! C'est radical comme solution.

Perso, je fais beaucoup d'"erreurs" telles qu'&#233;voqu&#233;es par Pim et mon syst&#232;me  est parfaitement fluide. En tout cas, je n'ai pas les probl&#232;mes de nos amis, avec plantages et WindowServer qui prend l'ascenceur.

Quand &#224; l'&#233;ventualit&#233; d'une r&#233;installation de l'OS au propre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Pim. Celle-ci permet de remettre les choses &#224; plat, puis de s&#233;lectionner l'installation des logiciels que l'on estime vraiment n&#233;cessaires, et c'est une op&#233;ration qui a beaucoup plus de chance de s'av&#232;rer b&#233;n&#233;fique que probl&#233;matique.
Plut&#244;t que de s'imposer plein de restrictions...

Quand &#224; perdre des infos, c'est un faux probl&#232;me qui peut &#234;tre r&#233;solu par une sauvegarde r&#233;fl&#233;chie.


----------



## pim (18 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> mon système  est parfaitement fluide.



Tu as un PowerBook 50 % plus puissant que le mien (1,5 GHz au lieu de 1 GHz, RAM au top et disque 5400 tr/min comme chez moi). Cela peut aider 



divoli a dit:


> Plutôt que de s'imposer plein de restrictions...



Le mot est un peu fort, mais il s'applique assez bien à ce que j'installe ou pas sur mon PowerBook. En effet j'ai une utilisation professionnelle de cette machine, donc pas question d'avoir des "saletés" dessus.

En revanche sur le Mac mini, le processeur est à 100 % en permanence (HandBrake qui s'occupe de mes DVD  ), mais cette machine tient merveilleusement la charge : c'est lent mais ça ne fait aucun bruit et ça ne plante jamais (uptime de 14 jours là), donc autant en profiter un maximum  



> Quand à perdre des infos, c'est un faux problème qui peut être résolu par une sauvegarde réfléchie.



Tout dépend de ton niveau de compétence ! Par exemple, rien que pour récupérer les e-mails et les réglages de Mail, pour le néophyte cela n'a rien d'évident - même si cela doit être simple comme déplacer le bon dossier au bon endroit !

De toute façon, je ne suis pas objectif : pour moi, une réinstallation, c'est une méthode "à la windows" !


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on, je ne suis pas objectif : pour moi, une r&#233;installation, c'est une m&#233;thode "&#224; la windows" !



Je pense que c'est plut&#244;t une vue de l'esprit.

C'est s'imposer une s&#233;rie de d'astuces plus ou moins restrictives pour esp&#233;rer retrouver un fonctionnement "&#224; peu pr&#232;s normal" (?!) du mac, qui me semble "&#224; la Windows".

Quand on en arrive l&#224;, il vaut mieux tout reformater et repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Novembre 2006)

Oh, mais ça s'anime par ici !

Merci Pim pour tes conseils. Pratiquement tous mes logiciels sont configurés pour se mettre à jour automatiquement mais c'est au démarrage du logiciel, pas en permanence, enfin je crois. À moins que tu parles de la mise à jour d'Apple ? 

Sinon le reste, en gros, je le fais. Je vais redémarrer rapidement l'ibook, j'ai 6 jours au compteur là (d'ailleurs, il marque remarquablement bien pour ces 6 jours - il faut dire que la semaine a été très chargée et ne m'a pas laissé beaucoup de temps pour l'information). 

Pour ce qui est de réinstaller, je l'ai suffisamment fait avec Windows. Quoique, à relire les messages ci-dessus, je me pose une question : est-il possible de réinstaller le système sans perdre tout le reste (données mais aussi logiciels installés) ? Cela me parait difficile à première vue (pas comme sous Linux où c'est faisable si on partitionne correctement et que l'on sépare le kernel du reste) mais surtout, je ne suis pas sûr que cela serve à grand chose. Donc,est-ce que l'on peut faire cela ? Et est-ce un véritable nouveau départ, sur de bonnes bases ?

Il est hors de question de recommencer à 0 en tout cas. Je n'imagine même pas le temps de tout réinstaller/reconfigurer... 


Sinon, pas directement lié, enfin je n'en suis pas sûr en tout cas. La batterie est actuellement à 96%, avec 152 cycles. J'utilise de façon très intensive la batterie... Et j'ai perdu au moins une heure d'autonomie par rapport à il y a peu, en fait, j'ai l'impression depuis que j'ai eu de sérieux problèmes. D'où ma question, le rapport cycles/santé de vie est-il surprenant ? Et est-ce que ce serait possible que ces bugs de WindowsServer augmentent la consommation (en faisant plus fonctionner le processeur par exemple) ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

En arriver au point de tout réinstaller n'est pas anecdotique; beaucoup de professionnels qui utilisent leur Mac journalièrement le font.
C'est certes une solution qui peut s'avérer contraignante car longue; c'est ce que je fais à chaque màj majeure du système. Ce qui me prend une douzaine d'heures à tout réinstaller.
Je n'ai jamais rien perdu lors d'une nouvelle installation car tout est classé méthodiquement au fil du temps, et au fur et à mesure.

96 % au bout de 152 cycles me paraît normal. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.


----------



## pim (18 Novembre 2006)

Donc d'apr&#232;s toi divoli il faut penser &#224; tout r&#233;installer ?! Trois ans sans aucune installation vierge, depuis 10.2.5, c'est vrai que finalement, tu as peut &#234;tre raison, &#231;a fait peut &#234;tre un peu long pour mon "vieux" PowerBook...

Recopier ma petite maison, ok, je vois comment faire, mais je fais quoi de mon dossier "Biblioth&#232;que", qui fait 2,87 Go ?   D'ailleurs, y'a quoi l&#224; dedans bon sang pour que ce soit aussi gros ? Si je l'efface, c'est grave ?

Excusez-moi pour ces questions de newbies, mais pour la m&#233;thode "&#224; la Mac" c'est j'appuie sur le bouton "On", je bosse pendant 3 ans sans trop trop me soucier du reste 

Il n'y a pas un fil quelque part qui explique ce qu'il faut garder lors d'une vraie r&#233;installation compl&#232;te, &#224; z&#233;ro ?


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Donc d'apr&#232;s toi divoli il faut penser &#224; tout r&#233;installer ?! Trois ans sans aucune installation vierge, depuis 10.2.5, c'est vrai que finalement, tu as peut &#234;tre raison, &#231;a fait peut &#234;tre un peu long pour mon "vieux" PowerBook...
> 
> Recopier ma petite maison, ok, je vois comment faire, mais je fais quoi de mon dossier "Biblioth&#232;que", qui fait 2,87 Go ?   D'ailleurs, y'a quoi l&#224; dedans bon sang pour que ce soit aussi gros ? Si je l'efface, c'est grave ?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait forc&#233;ment tout r&#233;installer au bout de telle ou telle p&#233;riode. 
J'ai dit que lorsqu'un probl&#232;me majeur et r&#233;current intervient d'une mani&#232;re telle qu'il n'est plus possible de se servir de son mac correctement, une r&#233;installation peut &#234;tre envisag&#233;e. C'est une possibilit&#233; ultime, pas une syst&#233;matique.

Faire un clone du syst&#232;me sur dd externe (par prudence), puis reformater et installer l'OS, puis remettre en question l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'installer tel ou tel logiciel, peut avoir du bon.

Quant &#224; r&#233;installer les OS les uns sur les autres (c'est-&#224;-dire sans clean install), c'est s'attendre &#224; avoir des probl&#232;mes &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre.

Parce que dans les nombreuses astuces que tu donnes, et dans les situations de nos amis sur ce topic, on en est justement plus au contexte "J'appuie sur le bouton "on" et je ne me fais plus de soucis".:rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2006)

Tu confirmes donc divoli que ce n'est pas possible, ou en tout cas pas intéressant, de faire une sorte de réinstallation de MacOSX, mais du système seulement (comme lors d'un changement de version) ?

OK pour la batterie.

Je pense au final que je ne vais rien faire de spécial avant la sortie de Leopard. Peut-être faire installer un disque dur plus rapide après Noël mais rien de plus. Lorsque Leopard sera sorti, il faudra que je détermine s'il vaut mieux garder l'ibook pour l"user jusqu'à la moelle (ce qui nécessitera nouvelle batterie et extension de garantie, au moins) soit changer pour un macbook. À mon avis, la différence de prix ne sera pas au final énorme (sachant que je revendrais alors l'ibook).

Enfin là je présuppose, peut-être trop hâtivement, que tous ces problèmes seront réglés avec Intel ou avec Leopard...


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tu confirmes donc divoli que ce n'est pas possible, ou en tout cas pas int&#233;ressant, de faire une sorte de r&#233;installation de MacOSX, mais du syst&#232;me seulement (comme lors d'un changement de version) ?
> 
> OK pour la batterie.
> 
> ...



Je dis que, arriv&#233; &#224; un certain point, et apr&#232;s que toutes les solutions aient &#233;chou&#233;, il vaut mieux reformater le dd et tout r&#233;installer &#233;tape par &#233;tape. Tu n'as rien &#224; y perdre sinon y passer du temps, mais il me semble que tu as d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; pas mal de temps  &#224; trainer avec ce probl&#232;me et &#224; tenter de le r&#233;soudre.


----------



## pim (19 Novembre 2006)

En fait r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me c'est pas bien m&#233;chant, surtout quand comme moi on a pas mal de donn&#233;es synchronis&#233;es via .Mac. Il faut moins d'une heure pour r&#233;-installer Tiger.

De toute fa&#231;on je ne risque rien, j'ai tout en double voir en triple, je ne sais m&#234;me pas pourquoi je n'ai pas essay&#233; avant. Sans doute par snobisme pour pas faire "comme sous Windows". Je vais appliquer tout ce que j'ai appris en trois ans pour me faire une installation vraiment propre ! R&#233;sultat dans quelques jours.

Au passage si quelqu'un sait quoi sauvegarder dans Mail, je suis preneur, histoire que je ne perde pas des messages...



nico_linux a dit:


> Enfin l&#224; je pr&#233;suppose, peut-&#234;tre trop h&#226;tivement, que tous ces probl&#232;mes seront r&#233;gl&#233;s avec Intel ou avec Leopard...



Pour L&#233;opard je pense qu'il faut &#233;viter les toutes premi&#232;res versions, car il y a souvent des bugs mineurs. Mais de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, l'informatique c'est complexe, donc je doute de l'arriv&#233;e d'un syst&#232;me totalement parfait... Je dis cela, mais en trois ans je n'ai jamais perdu une seule ligne de mon travail ! Donc l&#224; je chip&#244;te sans doute !


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

Dis donc Pim, c'est bien toi qui a fait crasher tout ton système à la dernière màj de l'OS ? Comme sous Windows ?  
Mais bon, les Mac, c'est sans souci, on appuie sur "On" et tout roule ma poule... 

Tiens, par moment, je me demande bien pourquoi il y a un forum technique... 


 Sacré Pim !


----------



## soget (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Une question en passant.

Est-ce que lun de vous a activé, avec laide dOnyx, loption : vitesse daffichage des pages Web rapide.
Si oui, essayer avec loption normale quelque temps afin de vérifier si cette action est hors de cause.
Merci


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas l'avoir fait mais c'est pas bête, je vais jeter un oeil.

Sinon, divoli, je n'ai pas passé tant de temps que ça en fait. Et quand ça plante, je pose pas trop de questions, je redémarre. Parce que je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de m'occuper de tout ça (sinon, je serais encore sous Linux). Le go de RAM semble vraiment en tout cas. 

Et le redémarrage régulier n'aide pas vraiment. Hier, une demi-heure après le redémarrage et pendant un peu se Safari intensif (pas mal d'onglets ouverts), peut-être avec une animation (dans un des onglets mais impossible à vérifier du fait du plantage) mais le résultat état là : quasi-100% du proc pour WindowsServer et le reste planté. D'où redémarrage.

Je pense vraiment que Safari est en cause. Mais, sous Mac, aucune des autres solutions (Firefox, excellent sous Windows/Linux mais pas autant sous Mac, Camino, plutôt lent chez moi) me satisfait autant que Safari...


----------



## laf (19 Novembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Ne placer aucune icône sur le bureau, même pas celle du disque dur. En plus cela permet de mieux voir le fond d'écran ;-)






A quel endroit pratique et facile à retrouver pourrait-on les placer plutôt que sur le bureau?
Merci.


----------



## pim (19 Novembre 2006)

laf a dit:


> A quel endroit pratique et facile à retrouver pourrait-on les placer plutôt que sur le bureau?
> Merci.


En fait je mets sur le bureau les fichiers "en instance de classement". Une fois que j'ai termin&#233; ce que je voulais faire dessus, ils vont dans un dossier d&#233;di&#233;. En revanche je ne place aucun raccourci, quand j'ai besoin d'atteindre un dossier ou un fichier directement, j'utilise la barre lat&#233;rale de la fen&#234;tre du Finder ou alors une recherche SpotLight.



divoli a dit:


> Dis donc Pim, c'est bien toi qui a fait crasher tout ton syst&#232;me &#224; la derni&#232;re m&#224;j de l'OS ? Comme sous Windows ?



C'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me dont je parle ici, depuis la 10.4.8, j'ai un crash par jour. J'ai un temps cherch&#233; si une barrette de RAM n'&#233;tait pas en cause... Personne n'avait d'id&#233;e l&#224;-bas vis-&#224;-vis de mon probl&#232;me... Alors depuis je red&#233;marre une fois par jour.

En revanche aucun soucis sur mon Mac mini.



divoli a dit:


> Mais bon, les Mac, c'est sans souci, on appuie sur "On" et tout roule ma poule...



Faux d&#233;bat. L'informatique, c'est complexe. Et comme je suis un peu "gaffeur", sous Windows ou sous Linux, &#231;a ferait d&#233;j&#224; un bail que j'aurais d&#233;truit le syst&#232;me !


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas le plus mal placé alors on dirait.

Et j'ai lu je sais plus sur quel forum (peut-être Macbidouille) tout un tas d'utilisateurs se plaignant de plantages réguliers de logiciels voire du système avec des MacIntel. Alors certes, un forum c'est fait pour se plaindre et ce n'est donc pas forcément représentatif de la réalité mais quand le cas concerne une quantité importante de personnes, cela peut devenir inquiétant ! En tout cas, ça donne pas envie de changer.


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

Apple est dans une phase de transition, avec ses MacIntel et ses applications UB. C'est assez compréhensible qu'il y ait autant de problèmes. Cela devrait s'arranger avec le temps; perso je suis plutôt optimiste pour l'avenir.


----------



## pim (19 Novembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Il n'y a pas un fil quelque part qui explique ce qu'il faut garder lors d'une vraie réinstallation complète, à zéro ?



Je me réponds à moi-même. L'aide de chaque logiciel Apple explique très clairement ce qu'il faut faire pour sauvegarder. Par exemple, pour mail, extrait de l'aide :



> Copiez tous les fichiers situés dans Départ/Bibliothèque/Mail.
> Copiez le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" situé dans Départ/Bibliothèque/Preferences. Ce fichier contient les préférences que vous avez définies dans les Préférences de Mail.
> Copiez le dossier "AddressBook", situé dans Départ/Bibliothèque/Application Support. Ce fichier est utilisé par Carnet d'adresses et Mail.



Simple, je vais le faire et tout réinstaller


----------



## fl0rian (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
de mon côté, je ne voudrais pas non plus m'avancer trop, mais tout semble fonctionner à merveille.
X11 avec Gimp et Inkscape, Eclipse en parallèle, depuis 2 jours et 10 heures sans redémarrer.
Windowserver se tenant à carreaux.
Et Camino à la place de Safari.


----------



## laf (19 Novembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> En fait je mets sur le bureau les fichiers "en instance de classement". Une fois que j'ai terminé ce que je voulais faire dessus, ils vont dans un dossier dédié. En revanche je ne place aucun raccourci, quand j'ai besoin d'atteindre un dossier ou un fichier directement, j'utilise la barre latérale de la fenêtre du Finder ou alors une recherche SpotLight.



Excuse moi, mais à ma connaissance, la barre latérale du finder n'est pas modifiable. Si c'est le cas, je veux bien que tu me dises comment. Donc, si elle n'est pas modifiable, où mets-tu tes dossiers? Dans "documents" ?


----------



## fl0rian (19 Novembre 2006)

"la barre lat&#233;rale du finder" c'est, la barre lat&#233;rale du finder o&#249; tu peux rajouter ou supprimer n'importe quel dossier.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2006)

fl0rian a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> de mon côté, je ne voudrais pas non plus m'avancer trop, mais tout semble fonctionner à merveille.
> X11 avec Gimp et Inkscape, Eclipse en parallèle, depuis 2 jours et 10 heures sans redémarrer.
> Windowserver se tenant à carreaux.
> Et Camino à la place de Safari.



Tiens-nous au courant, mais s'il faut vraiment abandonner Safari pour que tout aille à la perfection, je me ferai peut-être une raison. Ça m'embêterait ceci dit.


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant, mais s'il faut vraiment abandonner Safari pour que tout aille à la perfection, je me ferai peut-être une raison. Ça m'embêterait ceci dit.



C'est vrai que c'est assez fort en chocolat.


----------



## jkaman (19 Novembre 2006)

A la place de Word on peut utiliser l'excellent Abiword, gratuit et bien plus rapide que Neo Office, mais ce n'est qu'un traitement de texte sans tableur...


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

jkaman a dit:


> A la place de Word on peut utiliser l'excellent Abiword, gratuit et bien plus rapide que Neo Office, mais ce n'est qu'un traitement de texte sans tableur...



On l'avait pourtant averti, notre ami Pim: "N'installe aucun logiciel de MS comme Word, car avec ton allergie c'est contre-indiqué".
Il n'en a pas tenu compte, et maintenant il a un PowerBook tout pourri.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2006)

J'ai découvert Pages et j'ai été conquis, ça me va très bien. Et tant pis pour mes idéaux et autres principes en faveur du libre et des formats ouverts.


----------



## pim (20 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'en a pas tenu compte, et maintenant il a un PowerBook tout pourri.



Plus maintenant ! J'y ai passé 6 heures hier, mais ce matin il tient une sacré forme ! En particulier, SpotLight et DashBoard sont méconnaissables. Ton idée était la bonne


----------



## fl0rian (22 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 5 jours 2 heures et 20 minutes.
Le bannissement de Safari semble &#234;tre une alternative pour &#233;viter les probl&#232;mes que rencontre windowserver &#224; g&#233;rer un plantage du navigateur sus-cit&#233;.
Compte tenu que Safari me tient tout de m&#234;me &#224; c&#339;ur et qu'en r&#233;fl&#233;chissant je me suis ressouvenu des plugins que je lui est ajout&#233; (Stand et Inquisitor), j'ai donc d&#233;cid&#233; de les lui retirer et de tenter avec lui une r&#233;conciliation.
Je vous tiens au courant.
Nico_Linux, as-tu ces add-ons avec Safari ?

Il est vrai qu'un r&#233;installation serait une d&#233;livrance mais l'ent&#234;tement me pousse &#224; rester dans cette m&#233;lasse et d'y trouver une &#233;chappatoire moins directe.


----------



## fl0rian (22 Novembre 2006)

Je reviens pour vous dire qu'il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour que Safari n'engraisse windowserver et, si certains veulent bien tester, cette page est &#224; l'origine cette fois-ci de cela: http://www.tela-botanica.org/page:telechargement
Et pas de flash dans tout &#231;a mais un bon javascript des familles.

Si donc vous pouviez tenter d'acc&#233;der &#224; cette page avec Safari et me dire si vous rencontrez un probl&#232;me...

Merci.


----------



## pim (22 Novembre 2006)

La page demande plusieurs secondes pour se charger mais passe sans probl&#232;me pour moi. Je n'ai aucun plug-in dans Safari pour l'instant (je n'ai pas encore r&#233;install&#233; Saft).


----------



## nicolasf (22 Novembre 2006)

J'ai ces deux plugins, mais Inquisitor n'est pas en cause car cela avait commencé bien avant son install. Je sais plus à quoi sert Stand (c'est dire si ça doit m'être utile) : je pourrais essayer de le virer en effet.

Pour la page, j'ai absolument besoin de mon ordi tout de suite, donc je ne vais pas essayer immédiatement. Mais promis, j'essaie dès que je peux.


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

fl0rian a dit:


> Je reviens pour vous dire qu'il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour que Safari n'engraisse windowserver et, si certains veulent bien tester, cette page est à l'origine cette fois-ci de cela: http://www.tela-botanica.org/page:telechargement
> Et pas de flash dans tout ça mais un bon javascript des familles.
> 
> Si donc vous pouviez tenter d'accéder à cette page avec Safari et me dire si vous rencontrez un problème...
> ...



Aucun souci.


----------



## fl0rian (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
Me voil&#224; fix&#233;.
Il y a donc bien un probl&#232;me personnel au niveau syst&#232;me.
Je vais rester pour l'instant sous Camino et quand je trouverai un peu de temps &#224; cela je r&#233;installerai Tiger pour r&#233;gler plut&#244;t que de contourner ce probl&#232;me.


----------



## soget (23 Novembre 2006)

Voilà, jai succombé aux sirènes de la réinstallation.
Je nai pas réalisé une remise à zéro complète, car je nai pas de disque dur externe pour réaliser une sauvegarde.
Jai donc choisi loption Archiver et installer. 
Et maintenant, je me demande pourquoi je ne lai pas fait plus tôt.


----------



## nicolasf (23 Novembre 2006)

Moi je veux bien réinstaller mais j'aimerais aussi comprendre et si possible éviter que cela revienne. Car là, ça fait 6 mois seulement que je l'ai. Si une installation tous les 6 mois est nécessaire, ça va pas m'aller !


----------



## soget (23 Novembre 2006)

Pour ma part, en 5 années cest ma troisième réinstallation.
Deux fois suite à mes erreurs (jai voulu jouet au cacou) et aujourdhui  après deux années sans aucun souci.
Deux années de mise à jour lourde, dun disque dur quasi plein, de tests dapplications en tout genre et dinstallations de plug-in divers et variés. 
Pour les prochaines années (je croise les doigts), je vais être plus rigoureux lorsque jinstallerais quoi que ce soit. 
Dorénavant, je testerais durant plusieurs jours afin de valider le bon fonctionnement ou lutilité, avant dinstaller autre chose, puis si lun des deux critères nest pas positif, suppression.


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2006)

Perso, depuis que je suis sur MacOS X (depuis 2002, avant sous OS 9), je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes majeurs qui m'incitent à tout réinstaller.
Ceci dit, je fais un clean install à chaque màj majeure de l'OS (donc là je réinstalle tout). Et j'effectue une maintenance régulière.




soget a dit:


> Deux années de mise à jour lourde, dun disque dur quasi plein, de tests dapplications en tout genre et dinstallations de plug-in divers et variés.



Tout-à-fait; les tentations sont grandes et compréhensibles. C'est cette situation qui contribue, à la longue, à "encrasser" le système. Et c'est pour cela que je disais qu'il faut savoir au fil du temps remettre en question l'intérêt de ré-installer telle ou telle application.

A lire par exemple ici.

Enfin, il est clair qu'une réinstallation ne règlera pas un problème hardware ou une application buggée.


----------



## pim (10 Décembre 2006)

Coucou tout le monde 

Il y a une suite &#224; mes tentatives pour acc&#233;l&#233;rer mon PowerBook. Il s'agit d'avoir un disque dur le moins plein possible (sans sombrer dans le ridicule, bien sur  ).

En effet plus le disque est plein, plus il est lent. Voir par exemple cette page sur le site de Bare Feats o&#249; ils nous montrent qu'un disque dur de 200 Go &#224; 4200 tr/min est plus rapide qu'un 100 Go &#224; 7200 tr/min, lorsque les deux sont remplis de 74 Go de donn&#233;e !

Du coup j'ai simplement effac&#233; quelques DiVx de mon disque dur, qui est maintenant moiti&#233; vide. R&#233;sultat : le score total sous XBench est pass&#233; de 29 &#224; 36. Et &#231;a se sent : je ne reconnais plus ma machine !   

Life is simple


----------



## nicolasf (10 Décembre 2006)

Certes, mais avec un disque dur de 40Go, difficile de le laisser vraiment vide. J'ai un idsque externe pour le stockage donc je n'ai rien sur ce disque dur, si ce n'est des applications (dont l'Encyclopédie Universalis) ou les documents que j'ai besoin d'avoir avec moi en permanence. Au final, j'ai en général environ 7 ou 8 go de libre, sans doute trop peu mais je ne peux pas faire mieux.


----------



## pim (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal du tout 8 Go de libre, cela repr&#233;sente 8/37x100 = 22 &#37; de ton espace disque de libre (sachant qu'un volume de 40 Go fait 37 Go une fois format&#233.

Et puis au moins tu sais que si tu te paye un nouveau disque dur interne de 160 Go (entre 150 et 180 &#8364; chez MacWay par exemple, ce qui certes n'est pas rien), non seulement tu auras plus de place, mais aussi un disque plus rapide  &#199;a peut motiver pour se lancer dans le d&#233;montage d'un PowerBook.


----------



## nicolasf (10 Décembre 2006)

Après mure réflexion, j'économise plutôt pour un changement vers Intel (Macbook) après la sortie de Leopard (cela m'énerverait beaucoup de devoir payer 150 de plus). Parce que pour conserver mon ibook, il faudrait environ 200 de disque dur, 300 d'AppleCare, 150 de batterie.... Au final, en comptant la revente de l'ibook, j'ai à peu près le prix d'un MacBook. Donc je préfère changer de machine car je pense pas arriver à quelque chose de satisfaisant avec cet ibook. Ce ne serait pas mon seul ordi, ce serait pas pareil mais là, c'est vraiment trop juste.


----------



## divoli (10 Décembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Après mure réflexion, j'économise plutôt pour un changement vers Intel (Macbook) après la sortie de Leopard (cela m'énerverait beaucoup de devoir payer 150 de plus). Parce que pour conserver mon ibook, il faudrait environ 200 de disque dur, 300 d'AppleCare, 150 de batterie.... Au final, en comptant la revente de l'ibook, j'ai à peu près le prix d'un MacBook. Donc je préfère changer de machine car je pense pas arriver à quelque chose de satisfaisant avec cet ibook. Ce ne serait pas mon seul ordi, ce serait pas pareil mais là, c'est vraiment trop juste.




Je crois qu'évoluer vers un MacBook serait un bon choix.

Regarde ce saligaud de Pim D); il nous fait part des misères de son PB, mais (si j'ai bien suivi), il s'est acheté un MacBook en douce.

Moi, je me raccroche à la rumeur d'un MBP 12" en 2007...


----------



## pim (11 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Pim D); il nous fait part des misères de son PB,



On parle bcp plus de ses problèmes que de ce qui se passe bien. Mon Mac mini G4 tourne 24h/24 à compresser mes enregistrements EyeTV en H264 sans broncher 

Et s'il est lent je sais pourquoi vu la charge processeur 



divoli a dit:


> mais (si j'ai bien suivi), il s'est acheté un MacBook en douce.



Hi hi   Je suis impatient comme un gosse de le recevoir 



divoli a dit:


> Moi, je me raccroche à la rumeur d'un MBP 12" en 2007...



J'en ai un peu marre de ne penser que rumeur. D'autant que dès que le MBP sera là, je suppose qu'il "faudra" attendre la rév. B, histoire qu'il soit fiable  



> =nico_linux](Macbook) après la sortie de Leopard (cela m'énerverait beaucoup de devoir payer 150 de plus) [...] Ce ne serait pas mon seul ordi, ce serait pas pareil mais là, c'est vraiment trop juste.



Attendre Léopard ou même iLife '07 est "valable" seulement si on a une seule machine.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Décembre 2006)

Je pense aussi que c'est la bonne idée.

Et je n'ai en effet qu'un seul ordi, actuellement un ibook, un futur macbook sans doute.

Quant au MBP ultra, s'il existe un jour, il sera de toute façon inaccessible pour ma bourse. Alors que le MB de milieu de gamme, avec divers programmes pour gagner quelques euros, ma bourse pourra (enfin, j'espère) y accéder vers mai/juin. À cette époque, j'espère que Leopard sera sorti. Et peut-être une nouvelle évolution des MB.


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Oui, d'ailleurs je ne voyais pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'investir dans du mat&#233;riel pour un ordi (l'iBook) qui est d&#233;pass&#233;. Il vaut mieux investir dans un MacBook (Pro ou non), se dire qu'on le garde pour au moins 3-4 ans, et s'y tenir (&#231;a, ce peut &#234;tre dur, tant la tentation est grande de vouloir adopter toutes les nouveaut&#233;s au fil du temps)...


----------



## nicolasf (11 Décembre 2006)

Bah c'est ce que je pense. Mais vu que ça fait déjà deux portables de suite que je change au bout d'un an, mes parents rigolent quand je leur explique que cette fois, c'est pour longtemps. Faut dire, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse vraiment conserver un mac si longtemps avec Intel. Sous PPC, c'était plus facile...

Mais bon, le calcul est vite fait pour l'iBook. Surtout que les performances seraient certainement meilleures, mais rien à voir avec un Macbook...

Bon par contre, l'ibook était à 90% du temps silencieux, sans ventilateur, juste le disque dur. Et comme je prend des notes en cours, c'est précieux. Quelqu'un a un Macbook, faudrait que je m'assoie à côté de lui pour voir ce que ça fait. BOn et puis l'autonomie n'est pas aussi bonne apparemment...

Enfin, on peut pas tout avoir non plus.


----------



## pim (11 Décembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Bon par contre, l'ibook était à 90% du temps silencieux, sans ventilateur, juste le disque dur. Et comme je prend des notes en cours, c'est précieux.



Voilà pourquoi je vais encore garder un petit peu mon PowerBook. Un léger bruit n'est pas gênant chez moi (où le bruit est couvert par la musique) ou à la bibliothèque (quand la salle est pleine), mais en revanche en conseil de classe par exemple :love: :love:  là il ne faut pas un bruit (surtout quand je suis en train d'envoyer un SMS à quelques admiratrices, via le portable bluetooth caché au fond du sac :love: ).

Donc dès réception je vais faire des tests en utilisant tout simplement le sonomètre du lycée  Vous saurez donc tout sur ce point très spécial, je vais vous faire des tests comparés PowerBook 12" / MacBook 13,3" / Mac mini G4 en utilisation "bureautique" et en utilisation "à fond les manettes" genre rippage de 3 DivX à la fois 

De même j'ai une forte attente en ce qui concerne le clavier. Je suis effrayé par les utilisateurs de PC portables (ils sont de plus en plus nombreux dans les bibliothèques, sans doute l'effet des offres MIPE), quand ils tapent c'est avec rage, toute la tablée vibre et tremble sous l'effort. Et quand ils cliquent, cela s'entends à 10 mètres. Je tiens absolument à conserver une discrétion absolue :rose:


----------



## nicolasf (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah ça, des tests précis, ça m'intéresserait beaucoup !

Sinon, le clavier de mon ibook est déjà bruyant à mon gout. En fait,  au niveau d'une des attaches (sur lesquelles on tire pour enlever le clavier) il y a un peu de jeu et le clavier bouge légèrement. D'où pas mal de bruit... Je n'ai pu tester que dans des FNAC le Macbook mais ça me semblait mieux.


----------



## Philippe64 (20 Décembre 2006)

Je me joint à cette discussion que j'ai découvert aujourd'hui.

J'ai exactement le même que certain avec Safari et flash.
(ralentissement de la machine, roue colorée, windowserver qui s'emballe au niveau de la VM)
Je suis également sous OS X 10.4.8. (Quicksilver G4 867 Mhz)

J'ai remarqué qu'en réparant les autorisations de disque, ça améliore un peu les choses, mais cela ne dure qu'un temps...
Même si utiliser un autre navigateur que Safari peut contourner le problème, je ne suis pas satisfait de cette solution qui ne résout pas le problème à la base.

Je possède aussi un iBook G3 à 800 Mhz (sous 0S 10.3.9) qui lui, ne souffre pas de ce problème. il tourne comme une horloge (et pourtant il reste souvent plusieurs semaines allumé sans redémarrage...). OS 10.3.9 était mieux optimisé que nos systèmes actuels ? Il faut le croire !
Avis aux développeurs de chez Apple : TROUVEZ UNE SOLUTION !


----------



## nicolasf (20 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, le problème ne s'améliore pas ici, au contraire presque j'ai parfois l'impression. Et cela ne dépend pas de la durée d'allumage, cela peut arriver dès l'allumage.

Ma solution : certains sites faisant planter quasi systématiquement, je ne les ouvre plus avec Safari mais Firefox. C'est ni pratique ni satisfaisant car cela peut arriver avec n'importe quel site.

Et une fois que c'est arrivé, impossible de ne pas redémarrer. Parfois, seul un redémarrage par le bouton d'allumage est possible mais parfois, j'arrive à forcer Safari à quitter. Faire les maintenances améliore peu de choses, le WIndowsServer reste avec ses gigas de mémoire virtuelle et le système est devenu hyper lent. Redémarrage obligatoire dans ce cas. 

Donc ces derniers temps, l'ordi n'est pas resté allumé plus de deux/trois jours d'affilés. C'est peu et c'est énervant, car à chaque fois, il faut tout sauvegarder, tout fermer...

Mais bon, la réinstallation complète n'étant pas une option non plus, je vais prendre mon mal en patience jusqu'à mon passage à Intel, vers mai-juin. Pas satisfaisant du tout mais efficace (enfin, je l'espère).


----------



## Philippe64 (22 Décembre 2006)

Passage au Mac intel -> bonne id&#233;e

J'ai fait des tests sur un iMac intel (17" Core 2 duo - bas de gamme - avec GMA950)
J'ai lanc&#233; Safari sur des sites qui font planter mon ordi en principe. J'ai ouvert moniteur d'activit&#233; pour surveiller windowserver qui n'a pas eu de sursaut tout au long du test.

Il semble &#233;vident que le probl&#232;me est du c&#244;t&#233; PPC (G4 pour moi)
Au passage, j'en profite pour dire que les mac intel, c'est de la bombe !! Utilisateurs de G4 qui n'avaient pas encore pu tester, vous serez sur le cul (rien qu'au niveau de l'interface d'OS X)  

Ce probl&#232;me reste chiant tout de m&#234;me, car j'&#233;tais bien habitu&#233; &#224; Safari et son fonctionnement tr&#232;s ergonomique. Me retrouver avec firefox ou op&#233;ra ne me satisfait pas compl&#232;tement (il est vrai que Op&#233;ra tourne plut&#244;t bien techniquement)


----------



## nicolasf (22 Décembre 2006)

Il semble en effet que ce soit un problème restreint aux PPC. En tout cas, personne avec un Mac Intel s'est plaint ici.

Et c'est vrai que Safari est meilleur que les autres. J'utilise plutôt Firefox mais c'est vrai qu'Opera est sympa.


----------



## Philippe64 (22 Décembre 2006)

Bon !... J'ai trouvé une solution pour pouvoir utiliser à nouveau Safari dans de bonnes conditions.  

*ATTENTION ! cette solution vaut ce qu'elle vaut mais elle fonctionne pour moi et a éliminé tous les problèmes de VM avec windowserver. Cette manip est a réaliser à vos risques et périls.*

Voici comment faire (à lire jusqu'au bout avant de le faire) :

1 - Retrouver dans votre placard, le DVD d'install de Tiger.
2 - Copiez sur le bureau l'install de safari qui se trouve ici :
Mac OS X Install DVD > system > Installation > packages > safari.pkg
3 - Fermez safari (je préfère le dire au cas où...)
4 - Déplacez sur le bureau la version actuelle de safari (pour la garder, on sait jamais)
5 - Faite une copie de sauvegarde de toutes vos préférences liées à Safari (signets...)
6 - Lancez l'installation du package safari.pkg
7 - Une fois l'installation terminée, vous pouvez tester. (vous avez alors la version 2.0 de safari)
8 - Vous pouvez revenir sur ce forum pour nous dire si ça a marché

Note : les préférences que je vous ai dit de sauvegarder, c'est juste par précaution, car pour moi rien n'a été perdu et j'ai retrouvé un safari qui fonctionne bien.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Décembre 2006)

Pas bête en effet...

Tu n'as pas mis à jour Safari (j'ai la 2.0.4 ici) ? 

Je tenterai une fois rentré de vacances (pas de CD de Tiger sous la main).


----------



## Philippe64 (29 Décembre 2006)

non je l'ai pas remis à jour après. celui-ci fonctionne bien comme ça, et puis j'ai peur que ça refasse pareil après. à noter que la mise à jour automatique du mac ne propose pas de remettre safari à jour. A mon avis ça se fera si une version supérieure à la 2.0.4 arrive sur nos écrans.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Décembre 2006)

OK. Je sais pas bien quelles différences il y a entre les différentes versions... Sans doute que des choses mineures...

Je tenterai une fois rentré, et je donnerai les résultats ici.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de faire ce que tu as dit.

Ca marche, sauf que moi j'ai la 2.0.3, mon DVD d'installation est sans doute plus récent que le tien. 

Enfin, pour l'instant ça marche mais je viens juste de redémarrer alors... Je vais faire tout ce qu'il faut faire pour planter Safari et je verrai bien ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Philippe64 (7 Janvier 2007)

J'espère que ça va marcher aussi pour toi (en même temps pourquoi ça marcherai pas ?).
Pour moi ça fonctionne toujours aussi bien.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Janvier 2007)

Bah j'espère aussi mais j'ai pas l'impression. J'ai eu à nouveau le problème. J'ai réussi à fermer Safari mais maintenant tout le système est poussif. Faut dire, la mémoire virtuelle est énorme, 1,7go pour WindowsServer, un peu moins qu'un Go pour le Kernel, ça fait beaucoup tout ça...

J'attends un peu mais si ça continue comme ça, je remet la 2.0.4 (je sais pas à quoi ça sert concrètement mais bon, autant avoir les dernières versions...).


----------



## fl0rian (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut tous le monde.
Après quelques semaines de Camino, sans vraiment chercher quoi que ce soit de précis, je suis tombé sur la page des plugins installés.
A ma grande surprise j'ai, deux versions différentes du player Flash installé !
J'ai donc décidé de faire peau neuve avec le lecteur.
J'ai téléchargé le désinstalleur sur le site d'Adobe, fait un spotlight et supprimer toutes les occurences de "shockwave".
J'ai ouvert Safari et installé la dernière monture du player Flash.

Je suis ensuite allé sur les pages qui bloquaient auparavant et ô miracle tout semble être revenu à la normale.
De tout façon c'est le temps qui me dira si le problème est résolu, je vous tiendrai donc au courant.
Ce qui m'étonne c'est de ne pas avoir pensé à faire ça avant.


----------



## nicolasf (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca &#231;a m'int&#233;resse comme id&#233;e !

En effet, j'ai install&#233; deux versions de Flash : j'utilise l'Encyclop&#233;die Universalis (version 10) qui n&#233;cessite une version de flash ancienne (7 je crois). Or j'avais la derni&#232;re, qui ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai donc install&#233; la 7 et pensais que la neuf avait disparu, mais peut-&#234;tre pas, ou peut-&#234;tre pas totalement.

Je vais jeter un oeil.

Merci encore !

EDIT : je viens de regarder les modules install&#233;s, j'ai bien les deux versions, la 9 et la 7. Comment puis-je n'en virer qu'une seule ?

Je suis en train de me demander : la plupart des sites en flash ne n&#233;cessitent-ils pas une version r&#233;cente ? C'est &#233;nervant cette encyclop&#233;die qui n&#233;cessite des vieilles versions...


----------



## fl0rian (19 Janvier 2007)

Cela va faire 48 heures que j'ai post&#233; mon dernier message et je ne souffre plus des ralentissements d&#251; &#224; Safari et Windowserver.
Mon probl&#232;me se situait donc au niveau du conflit entre les deux plugins Flash install&#233;s parall&#232;lement.
Nico_Linux as-tu essay&#233; de faire peau neuve avec Flash ?
Et si oui cela a t-il r&#233;solu ton probl&#232;me ?

Concernant ta question il faut prendre en compte que Flash est un player et un plugin, voir si avec &#231;a tu ne pourrais pas avoir les deux players correspondant aux versions dont tu as besoin et qu'un seul plugin (pour Safari).


----------



## nicolasf (19 Janvier 2007)

Bah je pensais que c'était plus ou moins ça. Mais apparemment, j'en ai plein des versions du plugin (quand je regarde la liste) !

Toujours est-il que je ne sais pas virer seulement un plugin. Et dans le dossier des plugins, je n'en ai qu'un. Alors peut-être que la liste est fausse... (c'est possible ça ?)

 J'ai fait une recherche (rapide certes) sur le site d'Adobe mais je n'ai pas trouvé de désinstalleur : tu aurais un lien s'il te plaît ?

Sinon, en attendant, j'ai désactivé dans les Préférences (sécurité) Java et Javascript. Je vais bien voir si ça marche mais en attendant, c'est fou le nombre de sites qui utilisent ces technologies ! Bref, pas très satisfaisant...


----------



## fl0rian (19 Janvier 2007)

Tu trouveras sur cette page le désinstalleur ainsi que les explications pour le faire à la main:
http://www.adobe.com/fr/support/flash/ts/documents/remove_player.htm

Je te conseillerais de lancer le désinstalleur.
Une fois le travail fait de vérifier via Safari que tu n'as plus aucuns plugins Flash d'installé.
Si ce n'est pas le cas essaye de trouver tout ce qui se rapporte à Flash ("shockwave") depuis spotlight et supprime tout (voir mon précédent post)
Enfin tu peux réinstaller le plugin depuis le site d'Adobe.
Pour ton encyclopédie je pense qu'une réinstallation pourrait être nécessaire s'il a fallu que tu supprimes tout... à voir.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Janvier 2007)

OK merci beaucoup !

Je vais tenter une désinstallation complète et réinstall de la version qui va bien avec l'Encyclopédie (car elle est intransigeante). Si déjà ça permet d'éviter les problèmes Safari ce sera pas mal. Quitte après chercher un moyen d'installer la dernière version que pour Safari et exclusivement cette version.

Je vais tenter tout ça ce week-end...


----------



## nicolasf (20 Janvier 2007)

J'ai utilisé le désinstalleur pour enlever toutes traces de Flash avant d'installer la version nécessaire à l'Encyclopédie Universalis (7). Je n'installe pas la dernière pour voir comment ça se passe. Je veux voir aussi s'il y a vraiment beaucoup d'incompatibilités avec cette vieille version.

Jusque là, ça marche, mais je vais voir sur plus longtemps.

Merci encore en tout cas.


----------



## fl0rian (21 Janvier 2007)

Tu vas surement avoir des soucis de compatibilité avec certaines animations.
Es-tu sur que ton encyclopédie ne fonctionne pas avec la dernière version de Flash ?
Logiquement chaque nouvelle version du Flash player permet de lire les animations créées avec des versions antérieures à celle ci... ça me paraît logique.
Et dans ce cas tu aurais tout intérêt de n'installer que la version la plus à jour.


----------



## nicolasf (21 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que la logique et l'Encyclopedie Universalis font deux. Ou alors c'est juste que la version de cette encyclopédie (la 10), un peu ancienne, a été faite avec la version 7 de flash et qu'ils n'ont jamais mis à jour pour qu'elle soit compatible. Ou peut-être faut-il y voir un pur intérêt commercial, une incitation à mettre à jour ta version... :mouais: 

Toujours est-il que je suis sûr que  toute autre version ne marche pas ! J'avais de base la 9 et il m'a fallu installer la 7 pour que ça marche.


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)

Wah ! 
C'est dommage je vois seulement maintenant cette discution.
J'ai exactement le même problème de ralentissement de l'ordi lié à Safari avais-je remarqué depuis presque 6 mois je crois.
Le problème c'est que je ne comprend rien je veux dire vous parlez de windows server, et du kernel j'ai ouvert le moniteur d'activité, y plein de bordel que je comprends pas dedans, c'est pour ça que je ne m'en étais jamais servi
Il m'arrive souvent des problèmes avec mon ibook, je commençais à me dire que réinstaller ne serait pas une mauvaise solution. 
Ma config : ibook G4 dernière génération : DD 60Go, 1,33GHz, 512Mo de ram Mac os X 10.4.8, Safari 2.0.4
J'ai eu des problèmes logiciels l'an passé sauf que la solution n'a jamais été trouvée donc  là où j'avais fait "réparer" l'ibook, on m'a changé la carte mère, et réinstallé très mal le système. Après plusieurs tentatives, et malgrès l'aide de ce forums et d'autres gens, aucun de ces problèmes n'est vraiment résolu. Il ne semble pas y avoir d'autres solutions que de réinstaller le système afin d'avoir un système propre.
J'ai essayé de repoussé ça

Maintenant j'ai un disque dur externe, qui m'a permit de faire de la place sur mon DD interne (qui était plein à 52Go et des poussières), là bah j'ai viré un max d'appli, toutes mes photos me reste la musique et des appli qui prennent tout de même un peu de place (Page, iPhoto). Je me disais qu'il était surtout ralentit par le manque de place et aussi de mémoire vive. Sinon j'ai activé la fonction d'onyx qui permet de quitter le finder, ainsi, même avec du bordel sur le bureau, j'espérais gagner en rapidité
Depuis peu, j'observe moins de ralentissements.
Mais j'ai parfois quelques problèmes avec Safari parfois ça rame à mort et comme je ne suis pas très patiente, je force la fermeture de l'appli, mais parfois ça suffit pas tout se met à déconner alors je force le redémarage de l'ordi Parfois Safari plante à l'ouvertur d'un certain site par lequel je dois obligatoirement passer pour me connecter au réseau ducoup ces jours-là j'utilise un autre navigateur. Sauf que je n'ai pas vraiment été satisfaite de firefox, trop lourd à mon gout, ni de camino pour le moment j'utilise Opéra (je teste)
Parfois à la suite de plantage de safari, j'ai d'autres appli qui quittent inopinément, adium en général, et même le finder
J'ai remarqué surtout des ralentissements de l'ordi et boules multicolores pour tout ce qui est graphique, c'est à dire, le dock parfois, les menus contextuels (ctrl + clic), dashboard
bref il a du mal
et c'est bien le bazard

Comment avez-vous fait pour voir les extensions de safari ? je veux  vérifier si ej n'ai pas plusieurs versions de flash.





fl0rian a dit:


> Je reviens pour vous dire qu'il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour que Safari n'engraisse windowserver et, si certains veulent bien tester, cette page est à l'origine cette fois-ci de cela: http://www.tela-botanica.org/page:telechargement
> Et pas de flash dans tout ça mais un bon javascript des familles.
> 
> Si donc vous pouviez tenter d'accéder à cette page avec Safari et me dire si vous rencontrez un problème...
> ...



j'ai testé cette page via safari, bin ça rame bien, boule multicolore, je regarde le moniteur d'activité, il m'annonce safari en rouge : ne répond pas, mais pas spécialement de grosse augmentation du "% proc." pour quoique ce soit d'autre que safari (il monte jusqu'à 80%). Puis il finit par charger la page. et tout redeviens normal.

Pourriez-vous me donner des pistes pour comprendre le charabia du moniteur d'activités, s'il vous plait ?


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Pourriez-vous me donner des pistes pour comprendre le charabia du moniteur d'activités, s'il vous plait ?



ICI.


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)

Mac OS X facile &#233;videment&#8230; (j'aurais p&#251; y penser&#8230
merci


----------



## fl0rian (2 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Comment avez-vous fait pour voir les extensions de safari ? je veux  vérifier si ej n'ai pas plusieurs versions de flash.



Dans la barre de menus: Aide -> Modules installés
Tu devrais trouver au moins ça: Shockwave Flash
S'il y a une autre occurence de Flash c'est que le plugin est installé deux fois :/

Je profite de poster de nouveau dans ce topic pour confirmer que c'est bien ce doublon qui était à l'origine de mes ralentissements.


----------



## kanako (2 Février 2007)

merci 
wah&#8230;
bah y a un beau bordel l&#224; dedans&#8230;
j'ai plusieurs flashs, mais c'est pas le seul truc qui est en double&#8230;
y a pas moyen de tout virer ?
paske j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;&#8230; &#231;a rame &#224; fond&#8230; de plus en plus&#8230; et comme je suis pas tr&#232;s tr&#232;s patiente avec &#231;a, j'ai forc&#233; un reboot tout &#224; l'heure par exemple&#8230;
(dans moniteur d'activit&#233; safari toujours rouge et window truc est mont&#233; jusqu'&#224; 80&#37


----------



## fl0rian (2 Février 2007)

> Tu trouveras sur cette page le d&#233;sinstalleur ainsi que les explications pour le faire &#224; la main:
> http://www.adobe.com/fr/support/flas...ove_player.htm
> 
> Je te conseillerais de lancer le d&#233;sinstalleur.
> ...



Tu r&#233;installes le plugin Flash depuis le site d'Adobe et, logiquement, tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Février 2007)

De mon côté, avec uniquement la 7 (ce qui n'est en effet pas sans poser de problème pour de nombreux sites), cela semble mieux marcher. J'ai eu un ou deux plantages (enfin, WindowsServer à fond et tout ça) mais j'ai quand même le sentiment que c'est mieux.

Ce que j'aimerais bien maintenant, c'est installer la 7 exclusivement pour Universalis, et la dernière pour tout le reste. Mais je n'ai aucune idée du moyen d'y parvenir...


----------



## fl0rian (2 Février 2007)

Je pense qu'Universalis n'utilise pas le plugin mais plutôt le player.
Essaye de voir si tu peux désinstaller le plugin sans toucher au player et une fois fait installe le dernier plugin Flash.

Je ne vois pas mieux.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Février 2007)

Et comment pourrais-je supprimer seulement le plugin ? Le désinstalleur enlève tout, non ? Et inversement, l'installeur installe tout ?

Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris...


----------



## fl0rian (2 Février 2007)

Je pense qu'il faut enlever *Flash Player.plugin* et *flashplayer.xpt* du dossier Internet Plug-ins qui se trouve dans le dossier Bibliothèque.
Ensuite tu installes la dernière version du plugin.

Mais bon, c'est vraiment du bricolage...


----------



## nicolasf (2 Février 2007)

Si ce bricolage marche, tant pis (que ça soit du bricolage).

Merci en tout cas, je tente dès que possible !


----------



## nicolasf (6 Juin 2007)

Je remonte le sujet car apparemment, les conflits de version de Flash n'expliquent pas tout. J'ai récemment viré toutes les versions que j'avais et installé uniquement la dernière. Eh bien j'aurais vraiment du mal à dire que ça va mieux : Safari devient très lent lors d'animations flash voire plante, surtout quand il y en a plusieurs en parallèle (onglets). Et comme la pub, omniprésente, est de plus en plus en flash, ça plante souvent.

Je compte de toute manière utiliser la version musclée en réinstallant complètement le système. Cela me permettra, je pense, d'attendre plus sereinement Leopard. Mais je crois aussi que j'atteins clairement les limites de ma machine : je suis souvent à 3go de swap et vu le disque dur, autant dire que tout devient très lent...


----------



## kanako (8 Juin 2007)

oui chez moi aussi le probl&#232;me n'est pas totallement r&#233;solut.
R&#233;installer tout ne change pas grand chose. 
J'ai tout vir&#233;. Tout r&#233;install&#233; en faisant attezntion &#224; ce que j'installais justement, mais rapidement, mon ibook a de nouveau eu quelques lenteurs&#8230;
je sais pas exactement quand &#231;a se produit&#8230;
enfin pour moi c'est pas trop trop grave je peux continuer comme &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Philippe64 (8 Juin 2007)

Pour rappel, la solution que j'avais propos&#233; (plus haut dans cette discussion) avait tr&#232;s bien fonctionn&#233; pour moi.

Pour ceux qui aime pas chercher, c'est l&#224; : ma m&#233;thode


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2007)

Je l'avais testé mais malheureusement, ça n'avait pas marché...

Je vais faire une réinstallation de toute façon, parce que là ça devient insupportable en général. Il faut dire que j'utilise iPhoto, iWeb et iTunes en même temps (sans compter Safari et Pages) et là, clairement, je crois que j'atteins les limites de la machine. J'espère qu'une réinstallation rendra les derniers mois à tenir (jusqu'en octobre) plus agréables.

Vivement une machine récente et Leopard ceci dit...


----------



## kanako (8 Juin 2007)

ouais, bin moi j'utilise opera, c'est pas mal&#8230;
pis de toute fa&#231;on, je crois que j'ai perdu les cd d'install de mon ordi (ouais je sais c'est tr&#232;s nul) et de la souris&#8230;


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Je sens chez notre ami Nico-Linux, comment dirais-je, une certaine propension à l'acharnement. 

Passe sur un autre navigateur moins problématique, comme par exemple Camino (surtout que la version 1.5 a l'air superbe)...


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2007)

Acharnement ? :mouais: 

Sinon, je les ai tous essayé les navigateurs, mais je reviens toujours à Safari. Difficile d'expliquer rationnellement pourquoi. Shiira me plaît pas mal si ce n'est que je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner sans planter plus de 30 minutes. Mais Firefox, si bon sous Windows ou Linux, n'est vraiment pas terrible sous Mac je trouve. Camino ne m'avait pas convaincu mais je n'ai pas essayé cette dernière version, il est vrai. 

En tout cas, je ne vois plus d'autres solutions à ce problème. Je suis dessus octobre (quand même ) et je commence à désespérer de trouver moins bourrin. Si je n'ai pas réinstallé avant, c'est parce que je suis en prépa et que je n'ai absolument pas le temps de le faire, sachant que j'ai un besoin quasi vital de mon ordi. Je devrais être libre le 18 juin, donc j'aurai le temps de le faire. Et puis ça ira mieux avec Intel/Leopard je pense...


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je devrais être libre le 18 juin, donc j'aurai le temps de le faire. Et puis ça ira mieux avec Intel/Leopard je pense...



C'est vrai que le 18 juin, il n'y a pas de meilleur jour pour être libre. 

Et tu es loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème avec Safari, d'après ce que j'en lis sur les forums.

Sans vouloir être indiscret, tu penses acheter quoi comme nouvel ordi ?


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2007)

Il y a quoi le 18 juin ? :mouais: Ah, l'appel ?

Ah bah si je suis pas le seul, c'est déjà ça...  Mais personne a trouvé de solution alors ?

Sinon, ce sera certainement un MacBook. En l'état, un milieu de gamme mais j'espère bien avoir droit aux nouveaux qui profiteront d'avancées spectaculaires de Leopard, donc avec un écran multitouch (euh, là je sais pas trop... ). Enfin bref, un MacBook pour remplacer un iBook. Sauf si un ultra-portable sort d'ici là, je pourrai réfléchir mais à première vue, ça me parait mal parti...


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, bah j'ai la solution qui semble, cette fois, vraiment efficace : installer Safari 3. Pour l'instant, ça marche d'une façon excellente. 

Ravi de cette mise à jour moi...


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Juin 2007)

Hé beh, quelques mois et voilà qu'un linuxien est devenu un macuser convaincu 

Sinon juste un mot, Shiira dans sa version 1.2 est très utilisable, et incorpore quelques fonctions supplémentaires par rapport à Safari (meilleure gestion des onglets notamment). La version 2 en l'état est à foutre au feu, c'est vraiment dommage.
Camino est très bien, mais décidemment, je préfère les navigateurs Webkit aux navigateurs Gecko au niveau du rendu général. Cela dit il est très bien, il ne lui manque que le smooth scrolling pour être vraiment agréable à utiliser...

Safari 3, je me tâte...


----------



## kanako (12 Juin 2007)

c'est quoi le smooth scrolling ?


----------



## nicolasf (12 Juin 2007)

Oula, plus que convaincu même. Au grand dam de tous ceux qui me connaissaient comme linuxiens et qui avaient l'habitude de mes discours pleins de ferveur en faveur du libre. Voilà maintenant que j'utilise des solutions propriétaires, fermées et qu'en plus, je n'en éprouve aucun remords !  

Shiira, même en 1.2, était pas vraiment stable (mais bien mieux que la béta) et ne me satisfaisait pas autant que Safari. Je les ai vraiment tous essayé, les navigateurs sous Mac, mais à chaque fois je reviens à Safari. Avec Firefox sous la main pour les sites qui passent mal. Je te recommande Safari 3, de toute façon tu ne risques pas grand chose (le désinstaller permet de revenir à la 2). Et cette version est tout à fait fonctionnelle pour ma part, aucun soucis. Et elle est vraiment plus rapide et moins gourmande...

Sinon, kanako, c'est un "défilement en douceur" : quand tu utilises la molette pour naviguer dans une page, cela se fait doucement, sans accroc. Essaie un navigateur qui ne le permet pas en parallèle pour voir la différence.


----------



## kanako (12 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Oula, plus que convaincu même. Au grand dam de tous ceux qui me connaissaient comme linuxiens et qui avaient l'habitude de mes discours pleins de ferveur en faveur du libre. Voilà maintenant que j'utilise des solutions propriétaires, fermées et qu'en plus, je n'en éprouve aucun remords !
> 
> Shiira, même en 1.2, était pas vraiment stable (mais bien mieux que la béta) et ne me satisfaisait pas autant que Safari. Je les ai vraiment tous essayé, les navigateurs sous Mac, mais à chaque fois je reviens à Safari. Avec Firefox sous la main pour les sites qui passent mal. Je te recommande Safari 3, de toute façon tu ne risques pas grand chose (le désinstaller permet de revenir à la 2). Et cette version est tout à fait fonctionnelle pour ma part, aucun soucis. Et elle est vraiment plus rapide et moins gourmande...
> 
> Sinon, kanako, c'est un "défilement en douceur" : quand tu utilises la molette pour naviguer dans une page, cela se fait doucement, sans accroc. Essaie un navigateur qui ne le permet pas en parallèle pour voir la différence.



aaaaaaaaaah un peu comme dans opéra quoi&#8230; 
Moi ça ne me dérange pas.

Bon je vais tester safari 3 alors, on verra s'il est mieux.


----------

